# Mechanical pencils



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

Any input on good mech pencil brands? I'd like something stout. .5 or .7. Preferably with a *retracting tip" for pocket carry.

Presently enjoying a Kuru Toga. Nice pencil but not so good for shirt pocket carry. 

Thoughts? (Rotrings are hard to find and too pricey. ) Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## //Napoleon// (Mar 22, 2012)

I like pilot s20, pentel graphgear, pentel p205, rotring 500. Parkers are nice too
pilot s20
















graphgear:
















parker urban:








pentel graph 1000:








pentel smash:








pentel pg5:








rotring 500:








Lamy








faber castell








Staedtler:








IMO bang for buck, you can't beat pentel and pilot mechanical pencils.
Rotrings are a bit too heavy and pricey. Heard very good things about Lamy and Faber Castell (both german) but haven't owned it


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

Got pics?


----------



## flyinghell34 (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm a huge fan of the vintage 60's Garland p-35. This is the same pencil approved by NASA and used by the Apollo through Shuttle astronauts.

Not it east to track down but worth the effort. Classy and solid.


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

Those are awesome.

I got two drafting pencils today. Made by Helix. They are ok and have the look abd feel I wanted (sans the retractable tip).

But for the cost of a few lattes... not bad.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

I like that Pentel Smash! Thanks guys!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## D N Ravenna (Apr 30, 2005)

Using pencils is kind if a loss art where I work. I still have a ton of the vanilla Pentels in 0.5 and 0.7 and perhaps one more that I never have a chance to use. Of course, I'll never get rid of them, but it keeps me from looking for different pencils! ;-)

Dan


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

I am not am engineer but I wotk with lots. Many of them like the pencils kind of a "badge of honor". So I got yo using them as well.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## //Napoleon// (Mar 22, 2012)

I think pentel graphgear 1000 would be perfect for you. Full aluminum body design + best retractable tip i've seen. A little unconventional design but quality is there. I prefer the 0.5mm (black) more than the 0.7mm (blue). I got mine from amazon for $12 few months ago.


----------



## Snoweagle (Jul 3, 2012)

//Napoleon// said:


> IMO bang for buck, you can't beat pentel and pilot mechanical pencils.
> Rotrings are a bit too heavy and pricey. Heard very good things about Lamy and Faber Castell (both german) but haven't owned it


I'm using the Faber Castell Twice Multifunction Polished Chrome and so far very good, except now the mechanical pencil part if add a little pressure to it, lead retracts. So I presume the 'gripping' part is not too good already.

Multifunction (Twice/Trio)


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

I really like my Uni Shift Pipe Lock unfortunately, you can't get them at JetPens anymore. I really like JetPens and have had really good luck with them.


----------



## albinati (Jun 4, 2011)

I agree with Napoleon. The Graphgear 1000 is the most quality drafting pencil I have come across.


----------



## LutFi (May 21, 2015)

For mechanical pencils, I use Uniball Kurutoga series: Standard, Roulette, Rubber Grip, and Alpha Gel. I use them for their auto rotation mechanical engine. The best so far for writing, sketching, drawing, and rendering.

The other is old 782 Mars Technico Staedtler 1978, I got lucky to find 3pcs in NOS condition. And the result for sketching and rendering is really amazing, you can't beat the original German quality.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 14, 2014)

I've never used them, but check out the TWSBI pencils. Look solid and they have a good reputation...I have one of their earlier fountain pens and love it.


----------



## jar (Dec 24, 2013)

Today I was using a Win With Wilkie Sheaffer Fineline pencil.


----------



## Nickr71 (Nov 13, 2015)

A rOtring 800 would be a really good option. It's got everything excellent that makes the aforementioned rOtring 500 nice but has a fully retractable tip and has a machined aluminum (I think, but all the parts are definitely metal) body.







EDIT: whoops didn't read the last part specifically about rOtrings. Try the pilot graphgear 1000, extremely similar in function but you can find them for like 20 bucks on Amazon. Also a metal body with a retractable tip.
Happy hunting 

Sent from my SM-N915V using Tapatalk


----------



## albinati (Jun 4, 2011)

Ah. Thanks Nickr, I hadn't seen the rotring 1000. I will have to try them out.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

I have been using the Pentel since 1992/93. My mom gave me one each year back in highschool. I still have a couple from back then and a couple newer ones. Never had an issue with any of them.


----------



## visualplane (Jul 29, 2014)

I just got a tiny mechanical pencil for fun at muji


__
http://instagr.am/p/BDMW4fPRaCj/


----------



## Seibei (Apr 23, 2015)

Rotring 600 is the very best imho.


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Love Zebra M301

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Surprised you havent checked out pentel "Kerry" used them for 20 years bulletproof capped and come 7mm which is nice when you write angry 

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## Goober (Aug 9, 2013)

My vote would go to the Pentel Graphgear 1000. I use a .9 lead though as I'm a heavy writer and it has outperformed most I've tried.


----------



## MLJinAK (Feb 14, 2015)

My only experience outside Bic plastic is the rOting 600. Awesome feel and weight. I like it a lot as my first nice mechanical pencil.


----------



## heymatthew (Apr 7, 2014)

I like the Kuru Toga because the point stays, well, pointy and doesn't get a flat spot. Doesn't have a retractable tip, though. 

I also like the classic Pentel pencils and the vintage Scripto and Skilcraft pencils (1.1mm leads). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

heymatthew said:


> I like the Kuru Toga because the point stays, well, pointy and doesn't get a flat spot. Doesn't have a retractable tip, though.


They do now. The Pipe Slide is a variation on the base model.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Being ham handed, I prefer .7 and .9 lead for plotting LOPs on nautical charts. Easier to erase too.


----------



## littlemissGTO (Dec 5, 2015)

I have a few of these:


I also have a .7 around here somewhere.


----------



## kuaka (Sep 29, 2011)

I just picked up a Rotring rapid pro in 2mm and it is an absolute dream. I think I might order a second.


----------



## shea2812 (Jun 25, 2016)

For general writing this is my favourite, Faber Castell Grip Max 1371. Dual clutch. No more being made I believe.


----------



## JeffreyVB (Apr 25, 2012)

Black Graphgear in .5 here.


----------



## Panzer Applehusky (Jul 21, 2013)

Just got done cleaning my rOtring 800.
I don't use any other pencil.

















Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

^ I have a rOtring 800 and it's one of my favorite all steel mechanical pencils. Mine had a slight bit of tip wobble to it, being one of those earlier ones with the plastic piece in the mechanism (as pictured above). However, a very small rubber grommet inserted onto the shaft and slid down past the spring solved that problem--very tight now (not 100%, but more like 95%).

I'm not an architect, draftsman, engineer, or artist by trade. But I've always had mechanical pencils. Usually cheap ones that were well made. But at some point while collecting Japanese fountain pens, I discovered their passion for pencils. PILOT, PLATINUM, PENTEL, UNI, and SAILOR all endeavored to make quality mechanical pencils and some higher end models only available to Japan and select Asian countries. Germany also did something similar, although more of them were at least available to Europe and the USA.

I'd rather not admit to my collection size at this point, but here's a sample of my rare and vintage favorites:


----------

